# Where's Lola?!!



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

So upset! We took beautiful Lola for her first groom yesterday! All was fine until he got to her face , by this time I'd left the room to make a call and on my return there she was, shaved nose !!! She looks like a Schnauzer, not that I have anything against them but I'm missing Lola now she looks like a different puppy!!! 
How long until her face grows back???


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

How she did look is the picture above... I can't bear to post a current one !


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Aw. We feel sad before every groom. As far we are concerned she's just starting to look really good by the time the groom comes around.
That being said though, the warm weather is approaching and Poppy is a mud and river dog so we have to put feelings aside and go practical.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

We knew she was in need of a cut and everywhere else is fine but her nose!!
Also wasn't happy how the groomer kept her still.... 
Thinking maybe diy next time? 
Thank you for your reply! x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Lola'sGrammy said:


> We knew she was in need of a cut and everywhere else is fine but her nose!!
> Also wasn't happy how the groomer kept her still....
> Thinking maybe diy next time?
> Thank you for your reply! x


Trusting your groomer is so important - I don't think I could relax otherwise. Ours listens to every stupid request we have and does what we ask (we must be infuriating ). I know Ruth bought a grooming table and now does both her poos very successfully. 

I don't think we'd have any luck getting Poppy to stay still.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Lola - the first cut is always a shock.
It will grow back, I can't remember who else recently had their poo groomed and renamed it a platypus poo!! Due to the awful nose grooming 
We have a home groomer & she is brilliant.
I'm with Datun - ours just get to the fab fully curly shaggy coat and it's time for a groom again


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It will grow back. You have our sympathies, many of us have been through this.

In fact what we need, but can never recapture, is photos of the shocked, crestfallen, holding back tears, (or worse), incredulous, horrified...expressions that almost every single person here has had on seeing their puppy after their first groom. I bet the groomers must even have a name for it it is such a regular phenomenom. Someone should put a hidden camera in grooming salons and have a trigger to snap the camera at the big reveal. It would make for a funny series of photos.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh poor you - I don't suppose Lola cares one jot and is just relieved to have the whole experience behind her.
What I really mind is that I am always so polite and never actually tell the groomer exactly how horrified I am when the dogs are done wrong. I might manage an 'oh gosh that is a bit shorter than I expected' as I swallow hard and continue with 'oh well it will grow hahahahaha...'
I can't cut paper straight - I really don't think I'd be able to do the dogs hair...


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

All we said was trim her face! 
She doesn't look like Lola anymore!!!
The way her eyes have been done makes her look a little evil? It's horrid literally can almost see her skin above her nose. I presume clippers were less stressful and dangerous than scissors but...... So sad xx


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

fairlie said:


> It will grow back. You have our sympathies, many of us have been through this.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact what we need, but can never recapture, is photos of the shocked, crestfallen, holding back tears, (or worse), incredulous, horrified...expressions that almost every single person here has had on seeing their puppy after their first groom. I bet the groomers must even have a name for it it is such a regular phenomenom. Someone should put a hidden camera in grooming salons and have a trigger to snap the camera at the big reveal. It would make for a funny series of photos.



That would be me. I actually cried when they brought Zorro out after his first groom. Thankfully the place I have found in Delhi is different. I can stay right there the whole time. Even if it takes 2-3 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Oh poor you - I don't suppose Lola cares one jot and is just relieved to have the whole experience behind her.
> What I really mind is that I am always so polite and never actually tell the groomer exactly how horrified I am when the dogs are done wrong. I might manage an 'oh gosh that is a bit shorter than I expected' as I swallow hard and continue with 'oh well it will grow hahahahaha...'
> I can't cut paper straight - I really don't think I'd be able to do the dogs hair...


Exactly Marzi, I was brought up that way too and couldn't possibly show my real reaction, also I always think how I'd feel after two hours of hard fiddly work if I was immediately criticised! If Poppy is happy when I pick her up that's worth a lot to me too. But yes, shaved noses are a problem 

Don't worry in a few weeks you'll see a definite change in Lola's short back and sides


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmm since the shave, lol, Lola has been dragging her bottom, could it be the groom is irritating her? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, Poppy does that for a few days. I imagine it must be like having a doggy Brazilian


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hahahaha!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Lola'sGrammy said:


> Hmmm since the shave, lol, Lola has been dragging her bottom, could it be the groom is irritating her?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Zorro was also scooting along on the carpet after his first groom. I took him to the vet who said that his anal glands hadn't been expressed properly ( even though I had asked for them not to do that ). They sorted him out at the vet's office and thankfully he's not done that again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Is there any other way of telling if that's the problem though? It's very short there :/ as in it wouldn't shock me if it's itchy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lola'sGrammy said:


> Is there any other way of telling if that's the problem though? It's very short there :/ as in it wouldn't shock me if it's itchy!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put your nose right on the carpet and sniff


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well funny you should say that 
I have!!! And ... Nothing!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

She's also been quite aggressive since he groomed her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I think they just feel itchy and strange, I wouldn't say aggressive but Poppy gets hyper and silly - she mouths when in that mode which is something we're working on


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Bless them it wasn't a nice experience I swear he was strangling her at one point to stop her gnawing his hand off!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

growing back at last yay!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh! But she looks lovely!

The one and only time I took Miss Lilly to be groomed I burst out laughing when I say her: they put orange bows in her ears 

The next time (when she was recovering from being ill and very fearful) I decided to do it myself. I literally did it in stages, usually when she was lying down and used thinning scissors a lot. She doesn't look perfect, but she doesn't look terrible either. The only problem is her bears and side burns: I can't bring myself to do them for fear of getting it wrong so she has something of a lollipop look about her at the moment. She's also turning into Miss crispy beard at the moment because its so long


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Noooo! Not bows 
We've decided that's the way for us too!! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

LEarn to do it your self it's easy and very satisfying x


----------

